# Lamisil Once in pregnancy



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Mazv,

I was at the Podiatrist recently & he recommended Lamisil Once for some flakey skin I have on my feet. 

It was only after I bought it & read the leaflet that I noticed it says to ask a Dr or pharmacist if it can be used in pregnancy. The Podiatrist was aware I was pregnant but he didn't specifically say one way or another so I am not sure if at that point he remembered.

Do you think this would be ok to use? 

Thanks!! x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Siobhan,

It can be used in pregnancy if there is a need for it. The data available suggests it is safe to use (albeit the numbers aren't in the millions but it seems ok from the information available)

Hope whatever it is clears up soon 
Maz x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Mazv!


----------

